# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Blizna po szczepieniu na gruźlicę.

## mama32

Witam,
Mam córeczkę i miesiąc temu skończyła roczek. 
Problem jest następujący, otóż po szczepieniu nadal nabiera blizna i co pewien czas wypływa żółtawy gęsty płyn.
Z kim się należy skonsultować, jakie są tego przyczyny? Czy to jest normalna reakcja organizmu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam podobny przypadek z moja córką, długo rana po szczepionce na gruźlicę się nie goiła i została skierowana do Instytutu Gruźlicy, gdzie po pobraniu wymazu z rany okazało się że ma gronkowca. Przepisali nam maść, która zadziałała od razu i szybko rana się na szczęście zagoiła

----------

